# Colestid vs Welchol



## bb1071 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been reading about Habba Syndrome (the gallbladder underfunctioning disorder) on this website and have decided to try the treatment recommended. In the past, doctors have prescribed both Colestid (Colestipol) and Welchol for me, but I never really took either long enough to determine whether or not they would have worked (though I do remember thinking something was working-I got sick soon after and had to stop taking it until now). I have a ton of the Colestid left over and one bottle of the Welchol, but am not sure which is best for the bile acid binding. In the Habba Syndrome thread everyone was writing about Welchol and Questran, but I had always thought that they and Colestid were the same thing pretty much. Does anyone have any information about the difference/similarities between these drugs and which is best?Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are both bile binding agents that pretty much stay in the GI tract.They are different chemicals but are the same class of drugs.I don't know if there is any head to head data to say one is better than the other, particularly for this use.I'd try one for a week or so then the other and see if there is a difference in them for you (there is always some variation between people so sometimes even in the same class of drug one will work a bit better than the other).


----------

